# Why are the numbers different??



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Why are the numbers different??

Thanks to a fellow Ohiosportsman's info....

EDITORS NOTE: THE FOLLOWING IS A LIST OF DEER CHECKED AND TAGGED BY HUNTERS DURING THE 2011 DEER-GUN HUNTING SEASON. THE NUMBER TAKEN DURING THE 2010 SEASON IS MARKED IN ( ): 2011 (2010)

Adams &#8211;1,727(1,639); Allen &#8211;293(440); Ashland &#8211;1,096(1,350); Ashtabula &#8211;1,777(2,400); Athens &#8211;2,059(2,147); Auglaize &#8211;192(245); Belmont &#8211;2,431(2,736); Brown &#8211;1,229(1,423); Butler &#8211;345(401); Carroll &#8211;2,252(2,952); Champaign &#8211;554(613); Clark &#8211;276(295); Clermont &#8211;980(1,215); Clinton &#8211;373(391); Columbiana &#8211;1,738(2,391); Coshocton &#8211;3,690(4,288); Crawford &#8211;441(568); Cuyahoga &#8211;37(38); Darke &#8211;223(265); Defiance &#8211;725(910); Delaware &#8211;594(696); Erie &#8211;137(157); Fairfield &#8211;1,152(1,258); Fayette &#8211;104(114); Franklin &#8211;170(142); Fulton &#8211;302(438); Gallia &#8211;1,844(1,899); Geauga &#8211;623(738); Greene &#8211;287(293); Guernsey &#8211;2,982(3,309); Hamilton &#8211;298(306); Hancock &#8211;402(576); Hardin &#8211;354(567); Harrison &#8211;2,772(3,547); Henry &#8211;279(505); Highland &#8211;1,432(1,527); Hocking &#8211;2,184(2,138); Holmes &#8211;2,013(2,529); Huron &#8211;925(1,007); Jackson &#8211;1,515(1,742); Jefferson &#8211;2,044(2,564); Knox &#8211;2,480(3,141); Lake &#8211;185(178); Lawrence &#8211;1,574(1,449); Licking &#8211;2,678(3,003); Logan &#8211;760(845); Lorain &#8211;739(863); Lucas &#8211;129(164); Madison &#8211;167(185); Mahoning &#8211;563(672); Marion &#8211;320(428); Medina &#8211;556(633); Meigs &#8211;1,974(1,941); Mercer &#8211;203(248); Miami &#8211;194(212); Monroe &#8211;1,960(2,180); Montgomery &#8211;144(117); Morgan &#8211;1,804(1,962); Morrow &#8211;851(1,007); Muskingum &#8211;3,223(3,683); Noble &#8211;2,028(2,229); Ottawa &#8211;81(88); Paulding &#8211;416(610); Perry &#8211;1,832 (2,126); Pickaway &#8211;466(570); Pike &#8211;1,077(1,102); Portage &#8211;644(740); Preble &#8211;267(253); Putnam &#8211;238(364); Richland &#8211;1,714(2,169); Ross &#8211;1,723(1,792); Sandusky &#8211;195(214); Scioto &#8211;1,224(1,250); Seneca &#8211;603(849); Shelby &#8211;305(376); Stark &#8211;661(744); Summit &#8211;151(198); Trumbull &#8211;1,060(1,305); Tuscarawas &#8211;3,180(4,038); Union &#8211;354(391); Van Wert &#8211;194(358); Vinton &#8211;1,577(1,579); Warren &#8211;412(451); Washington &#8211;2,225(2,555); Wayne &#8211;644(869); Williams &#8211;787(1,001); Wood &#8211;208(305); Wyandot &#8211;661(838); Total &#8211;90,282(105,034)




These are the 2010 and (2009) numbers, according to the state...

Adams &#8211;1,617(1,790); Allen &#8211;314(567); Ashland &#8211;2,210(2,239); Ashtabula &#8211;2,310(2,084); Athens &#8211;2,395(3,049); Auglaize &#8211;221(221); Belmont &#8211;2,074(3,238); Brown &#8211;1,070(1,096); Butler &#8211;415(411); Carroll &#8211;1,824(1,715); Champaign &#8211;440(737); Clark &#8211;322(338); Clermont &#8211;1,315(1,166); Clinton &#8211;627(558); Columbiana &#8211;2,393(2,186); Coshocton &#8211;3,320(3,680); Crawford &#8211;943(1,002); Cuyahoga &#8211;128(107); Darke &#8211;174(309); Defiance &#8211;957(762); Delaware &#8211;602(652); Erie &#8211;253(332); Fairfield &#8211;1,605(1,964); Fayette &#8211;83(221); Franklin &#8211;247(263); Fulton &#8211;450(377); Gallia &#8211;1,549(1,766); Geauga &#8211;641(509); Greene &#8211;274(221); Guernsey &#8211;3,455(4,289); Hamilton &#8211;355(377); Hancock &#8211;375(449); Hardin &#8211;586(655); Harrison &#8211;3,721(4,310); Henry &#8211;401(264); Highland &#8211;1,436(1,695); Hocking &#8211;1,874(2,594); Holmes &#8211;2,800(3,265); Huron &#8211;1,151(1,142); Jackson &#8211;1,869(2,577); Jefferson &#8211;2,113(2,699); Knox &#8211;2,843(3,046); Lake &#8211;300(282); Lawrence &#8211;1,446(1,510); Licking &#8211;3,351(3,734); Logan &#8211;902(815); Lorain &#8211;823(808); Lucas &#8211;235(273); Madison &#8211;186(193); Mahoning &#8211;877(694); Marion &#8211;321(308); Medina &#8211;685(639); Meigs &#8211;1,932(2,203); Mercer &#8211;240(231); Miami &#8211;145(126); Monroe &#8211;2,040(2,521); Montgomery &#8211;228(177); Morgan &#8211;1,602(1,887); Morrow &#8211;961(957); Muskingum &#8211;2,447(2,829); Noble &#8211;2,235(2,561); Ottawa &#8211;74(65); Paulding &#8211;809(472); Perry &#8211;1,979 (2,046); Pickaway &#8211;504(635); Pike &#8211;937(1,254); Portage &#8211;718(544); Preble &#8211;230(229); Putnam &#8211;607(624); Richland &#8211;1,297(1,438); Ross &#8211;2,129(2,355); Sandusky &#8211;145(217); Scioto &#8211;1,339(1,420); Seneca &#8211;910(1,012); Shelby &#8211;488(448); Stark &#8211;1,948(1,615); Summit &#8211;415(381); Trumbull &#8211;1,514(1,474); Tuscarawas &#8211;5,513(5,901); Union &#8211;519(478); Van Wert &#8211;449(245); Vinton &#8211;1,412(1,829); Warren &#8211;473(462); Washington &#8211;2,935(3,589); Wayne &#8211;624(618); Williams &#8211;730(615); Wood &#8211;410(402); Wyandot &#8211;626(595); Total &#8211;104,442(114,633) 

They are a little off...... Why?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Because the system was not automated and those numbers reflected how many deer were CHECKED in a county. Because you could check a deer killed in an adjoining county it would not be until much later when each slip is counted that you could determine actual county HARVEST versus CHECKED.

With the new system it will be much easier to have more accurate data much quicker


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

could it be that we still have two days left this 2011 gun season??


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

We Just thought it was strange *But Good point LUNDY*...... It was #'s from the the end of 2009 gun season... I just wish with the new system that more deer were seen buy people.

I have to admit that it is easier for the hunter but very wierd not going to a check in station. I didn't like it at all nor do I like the system. We all have our opinions and I have mine.....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Deer kill is down here because over 80% of corn is still staring. No way to get them out of that. They eat,sleep and stay there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

viper1 said:


> Deer kill is down here because over 80% of corn is still staring. No way to get them out of that. They eat,sleep and stay there.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Not much corn around where I hunt, I think only 1 small field. We're just not seeing the number of deer as in past. I do find that deer movement will change from year to year due to food source. We still have plenty of season left so we'll see.
It seems strange not going to a check station but I do like the new system. It was almost impossible to get a deer shot in the evening to a check station especially before time change.
I do think the liberal limits are having an effect.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Not much corn around where I hunt, I think only 1 small field. We're just not seeing the number of deer as in past. I do find that deer movement will change from year to year due to food source. We still have plenty of season left so we'll see.
> It seems strange not going to a check station but I do like the new system. It was almost impossible to get a deer shot in the evening to a check station especially before time change.
> I do think the liberal limits are having an effect.


If there is corn within 5-10 miles it will effect you. But you need to remember when you look at the kill this year is that last year was a outstanding YEAR.
So it really makes this year look worse. Me I'm seeing about what we usually do.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Gun season results of thpast few years..

1999 84k
2000 96k
2001 99k
2002 133k
2003 116k
2004 125k
2005 116k
2006 111K
2007 103k
2008 116k
2009 114k
2010 105k
2011 90k


lowest since 2000. Weather isn't a factor as weather has been bad during many of those years. There has also been corn still standing in some of those years also... I'm just saying


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Last year was not an outstanding year for deer kill numbers. There is no way 80% of the corn is still standing. Less hunters and bad weather is what made the numbers drop. Look at the number of deer killed once the weather stabalized.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

All I can say is WKBN said farmers havent harvested 80 per cent of the corn this year. Also asked my brother in law he has over 1000 acres of corn and very little in because of wet fields.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

As of November 27th there was 24% of the corn crop left in the fields.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

viper1 said:


> If there is corn within 5-10 miles it will effect you. But you need to remember when you look at the kill this year is that last year was a outstanding YEAR.
> So it really makes this year look worse. Me I'm seeing about what we usually do.


We had alot of beans this year around us and there were a few small corn fields but most of the corn felds we had around us were cut early. There is 1 small corn field still standing. Acorns were very spotty and at best sporatic. We did have a good flurry of activity in the oaks but it was alot later than normal. Actually, I could have tagged out by early November as the oppotunities were there. My partner and I killed 3 skin heads then focused on bucks. At best the rut activity was week. Just not the normal volumn of deer. One thing that has change is hunting pressure has seemed to increase in the area. Some of these guys are new to hunting and have the killem all attitude. I've been hunting long enough to know that these things happen. Next year could be in a whole new ball game.


----------

